# Best BBQ Pit for BBQ Chicken?



## Skimmer (May 26, 2012)

I love the BBQ chicken from Bill Millers.... I want to buy a pit that makes good chicken like that... what kind of pit do u all recommend? I don't
like the taste of a bunch of smoke either.... let's hear it 2coolers!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Weber Ranch kettle or the smaller version. Wonderful, charcoal on one side, chicken on the other side. About an hour and 15 minutes to an hour and a half, Kingsford mesquite charcoal. Time frame is for chicken halves.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Big Green Egg. We don't like a lot of smoke either. If you don't want to spend that much, the Weber kettle is impossible to beat for the money. 

Also, use lump charcoal. Not the briquette junk.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

To me, the trick with chicken is getting the juiciness that comes from smoking and the crispy skin that comes from grilling or high heat cooking. I think the Weber Kettle is a great way to cook chicken. I cook my quarters on the 'indirect' side of the grill. Once it is getting right, I sauce it and grill it on the direct side. When I'm getting really fancy, I sauce it or glaze it and put it back on the indirect side for the sauce/glaze to set.

A big green egg will do the same thing (among many others) but you can't go wrong with the old weber kettle.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Old smokey hard to beat for chicken they frown on them in cookoffs lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

22" Weber kettle. Put a pyrex pan of water under the chicken, the meat will be juicy & the skin will be crispy.

Cold weather has moved on...


----------



## scd (Aug 10, 2012)

*kamado grill*

I have both a gas grill and Kamado Grill, If I was only able to have one I would choose a Kamado Grill.

Because I own both I only use the Kamado grill for chicken


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Holland grill, absolutely will rock some chicken. Boneless skinless breasts on it is just phemonanal. Beer butt chicken.....oh my


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Weber Smokey Mountain


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I use a CharBroil infrared. No direct flame to flare up and scorch the birds. To get the maximum juiciness, brine it overnight in a saltwater and dark brown sugar solution. Tastes plenty good!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Old smokey nuff said


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

dbarham said:


> Old smokey hard to beat for chicken they frown on them in cookoffs lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


This


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

*Chicken*

22" Weber kettle. Put a pyrex pan of water under the chicken, the meat will be juicy & the skin will be crispy.

^^^^ This. I do pork butts the same way, about an hour or so no foil, two to three hous foiled.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Another vote for an Old Smokey. If you want smoke, add wood chips occasionally.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm not smart enough to cook with an Old Smokey. They require too much attention. I go in the house to get a drink and the flames flare up and burn the meat. I like a cooker where the meat is not directly over the fire so I can leave it for a few minutes.


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Old Smokey or Weber, either one put meat on one side fire on the other and put you damper over meat to pull heat and/or smoke thru meat.
:texasflag


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

A large old smokey or 22.5" Weber Smokey Mountain vertical smoker. Inject the large whole chicken(s) with tony Cachere's garlic butter. Put a spice rub on the outside and under breast skin. Smoke on a beer can stand with the Chicken sitting on an open beer can. Take off when internal breast temp. is around 170*...Enjoy.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

pevotva said:


> Holland grill, absolutely will rock some chicken. Boneless skinless breasts on it is just phemonanal. Beer butt chicken.....oh my


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

